# Sept 15



## OrchestralTools (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 14, 2020)

Are those wine bottles from below? Something featuring glass?


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 14, 2020)

nooooo! ... I just preordered those Chinese instruments ... this is to fast! I'd better be one of the Berlin Series volumes upgraded for Sine, so that I will get it for free!


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Sep 14, 2020)

SINE BUNDLES

A BETTER TOMORROW

...

_I want to win this time..._


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 14, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Are those wine bottles from below? Something featuring glass?


You are probably right ... looks like the designs from the other creative packs recently released.


----------



## Wally Garten (Sep 14, 2020)

Wine = California... the long-awaited Sonoma Sessions library?


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 14, 2020)

Guys trust me, it's the LA Sessions library.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 14, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Guys trust me, it's the LA Sessions library.



This would be cool, the little teaser video they had for it got me excited.


----------



## Martin S (Sep 14, 2020)

hmm...looks remarkably similar to my parents funky coffee table from my childhood in the 70's...


----------



## ansthenia (Sep 14, 2020)

"Tomorrow" Ohhh I've never heard of this instrument, sounds interesting.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm always delighted to see a new release from OT. 

Now what can this be ?


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 14, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Guys trust me, it's the LA Sessions library.



And what might that be ?


----------



## Cheezus (Sep 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> And what might that be ?



Seems like they announced this over a year and a half ago and then went silent:





__





Orchestral Tools presents L.A. Sessions - Songwriter Instruments


We are proud to announce L.A. Sessions - Songwriter Instruments, recorded at United Recording Studios in Hollywood (former Ocean Way Studios). L.A. Sessions - Songwriter Instrument features intimate Studio Strings, Guitars, Rhodes, Grand Piano, a Gospel Choir and many inspiring colors for the...



vi-control.net


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 14, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> Seems like they announced this over a year and a half ago and then went silent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. 

Hmmm... I wonder if the image they posted has anything to do with LA Sessions, or the studio they recorded this at ? 

Whatever it is, we will know what it is 'Tomorrow' .


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 14, 2020)

So far, all I see is that tomorrow is September 15. That's good to know. Thanks, Orchestral Tools!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 14, 2020)

Wait. Isn't there an Apple Event tomorrow? If so, it's awfully nice of Orchestral Tools to remind us.

I do like using Orchestral Tools' products on my Mac...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 14, 2020)

is this the long awaited sequel to the Beatle's "Yesterday"?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 14, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> is this the long awaited sequel to the Beatle's "Yesterday"?


Wasn't this the sequel?



Best,

Geoff


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 14, 2020)

theres pops and cracks in the legato samples, and tones of intonation issues - that's why they are remaking it.


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 14, 2020)

"Carmel Valley vineyard sound pack".

Get the authentic sound of California vineyard fields, wine bottles percussions and singing crystal glass from famous composer Alan Silvestri's domain. 


I'm in!


----------



## ptram (Sep 15, 2020)

Rather than bottles, I see the glass window of a middle-ages church or civic building. Maybe ancient instruments reinvented? Medieval voices?

Paolo


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 15, 2020)

ptram said:


> Rather than bottles, I see the glass window of a middle-ages church or civil building. Maybe ancient instruments reinvented?
> 
> Paolo


Do you mean..CHOIR


----------



## ptram (Sep 15, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Do you mean..CHOIR


Actually, yes. I was adding it to my post while you were thinking the same. That would be a disgrace, since I’m low on money.

Paolo


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 15, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Do you mean..CHOIR


I doubt it

Only because they just did Phoenix and wallets would be empty, and wouldn't make much sense for them to give a choir library 1 day of hype but phoenix weeks.


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 15, 2020)

I think will be a small library, just because is too close to the release of Phoenix, but who knows... maybe as they will put an introductory price to this new as they did with Phoenix, people will buy it as two great libraries for the normal price of one...


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 15, 2020)

I bet on another creative soundpack indeed, the cover graphics look similar


----------



## Kony (Sep 15, 2020)

Metropolis Ark 5 - someone had to say it


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 15, 2020)

Kony said:


> Metropolis Ark 5 - someone had to say it


I hope so too but historically they usually announce an MA around late Nov and release close to Xmas.... but we can hope eh?


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Sep 15, 2020)

If you look closely at some of the circles , and tilt your head left, it almost looks like there are some pictures or sketches in some of the circles (I see a Microscope! ) ........ Or maybe i am actually losing it from looking for something that isn't there :D 

Or maybe its that psychological phenomena where you BRAIN wants you to make sense of it !


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 15, 2020)

LOL. MA5. As if they'd just quickly announce that a day before release and put out a few days before the next major release (Phoenix).

It's obviously something small. So, another Creative Soundpack I'd guess


----------



## h.s.j.e (Sep 15, 2020)

It looks like the bottom of mason jars, to me. Glass percussion creative soundpack?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 15, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> So far, all I see is that tomorrow is September 15. That's good to know. Thanks, Orchestral Tools!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Still more information than N


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 15, 2020)

So Dagu arrived!!
Chinese Theather Drums....



https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/dagu



Good movement! Looks perfect to combine with Phoenix Orchestra!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Sep 15, 2020)

Demos sound terrific. Weirdly, the page you linked says "licensed" and won't show me a price, but I can see the price on the main products page.


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## emilio_n (Sep 15, 2020)

Manaberry said:


>


I can't stop to laugh!


----------



## Levon (Sep 15, 2020)

h.s.j.e said:


> Demos sound terrific. Weirdly, the page you linked says "licensed" and won't show me a price, but I can see the price on the main products page.


It shows "licensed" for me as well.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 15, 2020)

Yeah that does sound pretty good. 

Might pick it up, nice and cheap. 

I was eyeing saga, but this looks great... make my own mixes, get some sound design stuff.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 15, 2020)

Manaberry said:


>


You won the internet today!!


----------

